# Optimum Opti-Seal Mini Review



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, you have read right! Dave KG reviewing a sealent! And given my heavy preferences towards carnauba waxes, it makes it all the more shocking when I say about this sealent: I'm impressed! :thumb:

First of all, many thanks to Gaz7 for sending me a bottle of this to try out - much appreciated.  Speaking to Gaz, Optimum say that this sealent can be used over a carnauba wax finish so after washing the Volvo tonight, I decided to put that to the test... My little brain was whirring away you see: if this sealent is decently durable and doesn't detriment the warmth and deep gloss of a carnuaba wax but instead protects the looks, we may have here an ideal top coat product to further protect your wax shine. So that was the thinking behind this initial test, I will be trying it out as a bona fide sealent later on and see how it performs on its own as an LSP.

The car was washed and dried using Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer as a drying aid, and was then ready for the Opti-Seal. The car currently has two layers of Dodo Purple Haze on, which are lasting very well and beading and sheeting as good as the day they were applied and the look hasn't appeared to have lost its edge.

The Opti-Seal is a wipe on, walk away product with no need for buffing off. I have to say, I was a little cynical this would work initially but I needn't have been. Using a foam applicator, the smallest of smallest sprays (must be applied thin) was sprizewd on the pad and it was applied nin circular motions with only very light pressure. As I wiped it on, I could see the residue form and as quickly as it formed, it vanished. The product also felt very nice to apply as it felt very oily and slick and so safe to apply - the applicator glided across the paint. Only a tiny amount was used to seal the S60, and the car was completed in ten minutes. Very impressed with the ease of use of this product.

The results: well, here's the pics, bear in mind this is dim light as the sun had vanished...















The finish has lost none of its warmth and gloss, and if anything has actually gained a little in the way of wettness which made for a beautiful deep wet shine when used in combination with the Dodo Purple Haze. I'm currently very impressed with the finish left on the Volvo and if this product proves durable I'd say it would be a very nice product to use as a top coat on a wax to give your wax a little extra durability without detriment to the looks.

Now, a couple of photos under the Brinkmann light and camera flash to show no streaking or hazing - very easily, the product applied and went clear. :thumb:





All in all, I am very impressed with thisproduct on its first outing with me, used as a quasi "top-coat sealer" style product and can see me using this more in the future in thios way to give my wax finishes a little extra durability - something which a wax like Souveran would most dfeinitely benefit from!

No shots yet on how this product beads and reacts with water, but the weather tomorrow is (quel suprise) for rain showers so no doubt we'll see soon... Very happy with it thus far though, and the first time in a long time I can say I've properly loiked a sealent - real acid test will come when its used on its own though as an LSP looks wise! The product is also very very easy to use and so quick. Certainly a worth addition to a detailing collection from a top-coat sealer point of view at the very least - on its own looks will be evaluated soon, I suspect it will perform well.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one Dave, from what I read it is very similar to Zaino Clearseal, does this dry totally clear immediately? The Z-CS takes a while, but does eventually go clear.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

cool!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

pretty impressive that, as i was also quite pessemistic about no smears/streaks etc :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Nice one Dave, from what I read it is very similar to Zaino Clearseal, does this dry totally clear immediately? The Z-CS takes a while, but does eventually go clear.


This went clear pretty much immediately - within ten seconds. Very small amounts on the pad. On the odd bit where it didn't dry immediately, I suspected I had overused it so went over quickly with the pad and then it dried and vanised quickly... Was expecting a trial and error stage and to get streaks to start with but it was absolutely fine from the off which was good.


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks good but isnt it something like $70 a bottle


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

daveb said:


> Looks good but isnt it something like $70 a bottle


Its reatiling in America from a variety of stores for sub-$25 for 8oz... The 8oz bottle I have will do the Volvo 30 time sover judging by the amount I used, perhaps more... Maybe its the Zaino Clear-Seal you're thining of at that price?


----------



## timwuk (Nov 20, 2006)

daveb said:


> Looks good but isnt it something like $70 a bottle


I think you are getting confused with Ultima Paint Guard Plus, thats $70 a bottle.

Have a look here for what DKG is talking about.

http://www.topoftheline.com/optimum-opti-seal.html


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great review Dave :thumb: 
I'm very impressed with this product also. I'll top my Glasur with it.


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Yea saw this stuff in AUTOPIA'S website but was very sceptical of the wipe on and leave........where did my wife hide the visa card??


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

something else to try, lol

i have the optimum OCW spray wax, and i use this every now and again, can you compare it to that??


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Excellent pics Dave, i'm glad you liked it  The only way it will streak is when you apply too much - Dave has got it spot on first go; i did have a couple of issues where i'd let the pad become too wet - although this has never happened again and was my own fault.

The bottle, on first impressions, looks tiny! But, you use such a tiny amount of product that it will last for ageeees.... If it came in a bigger bottle, people who just detail their cars occasionally would have the same bottle for years!

Gareth


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> This went clear pretty much immediately - within ten seconds. Very small amounts on the pad. On the odd bit where it didn't dry immediately, I suspected I had overused it so went over quickly with the pad and then it dried and vanised quickly... Was expecting a trial and error stage and to get streaks to start with but it was absolutely fine from the off which was good.


What size bottle do you get?

The Z-CS comes in 6 oz and I must admit, I've done a complete car, a bonnet and all 4 wheels twice and I've only barely used 1/4 oz.

I should imagine this will go equally as far?

Edit: Read further down it is an 8oz bottle, have you got any pics of the bottle Dave?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll get pics of the bottle online later tonight after I get home from going to see The Simpsons (at work just now...) - Really looks as if I've used nothing from it.

Also got some beading photos from it I'll put online tonight - nice tight beads from the initial application, I also put it on my glass (bar the windscreen) and its beading up nice there too.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> something else to try, lol
> 
> i have the optimum OCW spray wax, and i use this every now and again, can you compare it to that??


I've only so far used it as a top-coat to my wax layer, so no direct comparison with OCW in terms of performance yet... As far as ease of use goes, the wipe on and walk away nature of the Opti-Seal puts it leaps and bounds ahead of any other LSP I've used, in terms of ease of use and speed.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - who would of thought you'd ever rave about a sealant then...

wondering what happens with this if you layer it up? do you think there would be any point in getting a very wet wax finish and layering this up over the top for extra durability and/or gloss?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> wow - who would of thought you'd ever rave about a sealant then...
> 
> wondering what happens with this if you layer it up? do you think there would be any point in getting a very wet wax finish and layering this up over the top for extra durability and/or gloss?


Thats my thinking... then yuo can further protect your wax layer, add a little to the looks while still maintaining all thats great about the carnuaba finish.


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

The only size O-S comes in is 8fl.oz; but that will last for ages. I'm with Dave on the application - i still love all things carnauba, but as O-S genuinely goes over the top with no problems, and is so quick and easy to use, i now like to use it over the top when i finish my detail 

Gareth


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Gaz7 said:


> The only size O-S comes in is 8fl.oz; but that will last for ages. I'm with Dave on the application - i still love all things carnauba, but as O-S genuinely goes over the top with no problems, and is so quick and easy to use, i now like to use it over the top when i finish my detail
> 
> Gareth


But if you top a nuba, it must be fully cured before the OS application.


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Indeed - it will smear if the wax isn't cured. I've done it after 24 hours and it's been fine


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Gaz7 said:


> Indeed - it will smear if the wax isn't cured. I've done it after 24 hours and it's been fine


Ok mate, perfect :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

It does sound more and more like Z-CS as I read up, for me in using the Z-CS I found that most of the look seemed to come from the Z-AIO I used underneath with the Z-CS adding lustre and gloss and slickness.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I found Z-CS a bit sterile, and OS adds something to the finish.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I did some reading on US forums about this and there were some comments about this being similar to Z-CS, but they were in development at the same time, without each other knowing about it apparently, so are different products but based around a similar principle. I didnt think you could put CS over a wax though?

I think this could be quite revolutionary if you can top a great looking wax with very limited durability, and make it last by layering up the sealant and retain the look of the wax. It could really change your options when choosing the finish you are after. I can imagine looking at a whole range of waxes that I wouldnt even have considered before simply beacuase we know they dont last at all :thumb:

EDIT: I just looked at the Zaino site and they say "You can even use Z-CS as a top coat to add high-gloss and improved durability to ANY other manufacturer's product" so has anyone topped a wax with this yet?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

In using Z-CS, it certainly doesn't add what say Z2 or Z5 pro add, but it does certainly enhance the lustre and gloss, I think Dave hit the nail on the head before, these products are perfect for sealing in a nice wax finish.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks and sounds very impressive.
I think your distrust of sealants is weakening, it is just a matter of trying the right ones 

@ Bigpickle:
that is what is on the rear end of my car at present - Z-CS over Zym0l Vintage. I thought I would give it a go as the rear gets so much road grime thrown up at it. I can't say it necessarily adds anything to the finish, but it has maintained the finish very well and has made cleaning easier.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Sounds almost like a sprayable polycharger?


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

Yep, sorry my bad i was thinking of this stuff http://www.autopia-carcare.com/ult-1012-100.html


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

When can we expect Opti Seal to be available in the UK?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Thats my thinking... then yuo can further protect your wax layer, add a little to the looks while still maintaining all thats great about the carnuaba finish.


Hows the O-S durability so far Dave ?
Just ordered some from Obsessive Detail


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dave - how is this fairing after your trip away? Interested in your view after a chance to see how it holds up.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

S500 said:


> When can we expect Opti Seal to be available in the UK?


saw this on www.detailedobsession.co.uk the other day


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

S500 said:


> When can we expect Opti Seal to be available in the UK?


I believe Ron @ Motorgeek was getting this in on Tuesday of this week, 8oz for £15.95 -5% for DW members.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Dave - how is this fairing after your trip away? Interested in your view after a chance to see how it holds up.


I actually threw a layer of Dodo Banana over it just before I left, more really to ease my fraying nerves about the flight I went and detailed the car! :lol:

It was holding up very well before I left though. I plan to strip all waxes back off my car this weekend and use the new Dodo pre wax cleanser, followed by Dodo waxes and then top with Opti-Seal and see how that combo lasts on its own, watch this space....


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I guess you're the wrong person to ask for durability tests! I'm the same as I just want to keep topping up.

Look forward to the dodo detail as that stuff looks rather good.


----------

